# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  CheyTac M2000 Rifle

## معاذ ملحم

أقوى سلاح قنص بالعالم (( CheyTac M2000 Rifle ))  

 

*CheyTac M2000 Rifle*  
اقوى سلاح قنص بالعالم واحدثاها ..
سلاح قنص أمريكي متطور جدا ومميز 
 

وهو خفيف وسهل التركيب والفك والتجهيز 
 
دقة التسديد ويستعمل للقنص من مسافات بعيده جدا وفيه كل المميزات ( الرؤيه الليليه و الليزر وتحديد المسافات وتحديد الهدف وقياست سرعة الرياح  
 
وحجم الرصاص أكبر بأربع مرات من أي رصاص سلاح قنص أخر

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

امريكي يا حلو هااااااااااااااااد ..............

تسلم يا قمر ........... :SnipeR (7):

----------

